# The List Of 48 Tobacco/nicotine Studies The Fda Is Dropping $270 Million On Over The Next 5 Y



## Alex (10/7/14)

http://www.vapemash.com/some-clarification-on-the-fdas-270-million-research-budget

An incorrectly reported story from Reuters led a widespread misconception that the FDA was investing a mountain of money into finding out more about e-cigs. According to the article, $270 million in research grants from the FDA was being funneled towards studies looking into various aspects of electronic cigarettes. The primary goal of said funding was to nail down exactly how much harm the products cause, the impact they might have on public health, how companies were marketing the products, and how best to regulate the industry moving forward.

In truth, the $270 million is being broken up between many studies and not all of them are focused on electronic cigarettes. The funding is to go through the Tobacco Centers of Regulatory Science (TCORS) and should cover the costs of all research for the next 5 years. This was all actually outlined when the TCORS were first announced in September of last year.

The full list of 48 studies which the TCORS will research can be seen right here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

